# Cable Card Vs Cogeco In Canada



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Hey all I had a David vs Goliath moment with Cogeco here in Canada. Thats right I had a battle took 3 days 7 hangups from various tech gurus who hung up when I requested to speak to a supervisor. Long story short I have my Cable card working with my tivo premiere on Cogeco getting all the channles I paid for! Sor far as I know I am the first Canadian to get it done.

Ok so heres how it went. 

I called was told they dont activate cable cards. I asked why. They replied they dont no ifs or buts about it. I asked to speak to a supervisor, he replied why do you need to speak to a supervisor. I asked what part of "may i speak to a supervisor" did he misunderstand? He hung up on me. Any way 1 more call went the same way. Third call I explained to customer service what i wanted to do. She put me on hold found a supervisor who after some discussion said we can try it and see what happens. He advised me to make sure that the card was motrola. make sure the serial number begins with m or gi and that the ua number was 13 digits. I located this unit on Ebay for about 13.99 low end of the cost but as high as about 20 dollars. (Motorola M-Card MediaCipher Multi Stream Cable Card) ok the card cost me about 6 dollars to ship. Took about 10 days counting weekends.. no duty as it was under 50 dollars. Card arrived I mediately called Cogeco... to my dismay had to to argue all over again several hang ups later one mine.. and a car ride later..(had to let the steam off) Called again insisted i speak to a supervisor.. Finally he agreed to try. He passed me over to the activations a lady named Jenn... Very helpfull provided the serial number begining with m and the ua numbers. Oh yes very important i was reading on the net how the Motorola M-Card MediaCipher Multi Stream Cable Card was designed to mimic the dct2000 settop box. She entered the information into the system. She flipped the swtiches which is to say she set the provisioning for the dct2000 and activated all my channels. I couldnt find any channels.. So we rebooted the machine. While we waiting on the reboot.. I conferenced our call to tivo for some expert advice. Machine rebooted all channels were there! Tivo dude had us go to the cabel card menus check some settings... seems like we cant pair the card to the tivo not sure if its going to make a difference. but it might on channels like hbo which i dont get. ill look into that later.
Seems like cogeco cause they dont strictly support (well actually they dont ) cable card may not be able to pair it any way. But it seems to be working 100 perecent get all my hd and such channels as we pay for.. the nice thing is i can filter out all channels i dont want or get, and the guide displays both OTA and Cable channels in the guide flawlessly. Records on all the channels and does so flawlessly. So I suggest any canadians who want the premiere to go for it! Order off ebay and get a cable card.. Just make sure your cable card is an m-card and motorolla manufacture.. 

regards

Jack Astor


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Has anyone else in Canada attempted the cablecard stratagem?


----------



## alexhaj (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi I'm in St Catharines and read your info about setting up a cablecard with cogeco. I purchased the moto M card and have activated it properly and am getting most of my channels including the HD ones.

Those channels I don't get like nat geo HD or al jazeera (182) are most likely SDV (switch digital). For those channels your digital cable tuner (dct) must have two way communication in order to tell cogeco that we want a particular channel sent to us.

Switching all of cogeco's channels to SDV would save them tremendous bandwidth and I beleive this will be accomplished before the end of the year.

There is a solution but it would require cogeco sending us Motorola MTR700's Tuning Adapters, which would act as the upstream half and tell cogeco which channels we would like to tune into. The MTR700 works with Tivo and Ceton DVRs however you must have an MTR700 with firmware above 1.32 if not ideally, the newest 1.37.

If you have a contact in Cogeco, would you be able to find out when they are switching to SDV and if they can provide us MTR700s. I'm sure if we bug them enough they might follow Rogers (as they provide MTR700's).

I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Kryspy (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok,

So I currently have Cogeco for internet and phone and Shaw Direct for TV and have been contemplating a switch to Cogeco Cable TV.

I want to make sure I get this correct. If and when Cogeco changes over to SDV does that mean that cablecard with a TIVO will cease to receive channels without this MTR700 tuning adapter?

I would gladly switch from Shaw Direct to Cogeco + TIVO if possible. Not sure Cogeco would want to lose a triple play customer over activating a cablecard.

Kryspy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2007)

I cannot seem to get a CableCARD to work for any length of time on my Premier XL. After a while they start throwing CableCARD error 161-11 (I think that's the number). Sometimes simply tuning to a lower broadcast channel will get by the error and have no problems but other times it takes a restart to watch TV uninterrupted. This is the second card. Is the CableCARD just a POS or am I just having a streak of bad luck with them?

Tom


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Kryspy said:


> Ok,
> 
> So I currently have Cogeco for internet and phone and Shaw Direct for TV and have been contemplating a switch to Cogeco Cable TV.
> 
> ...


it wont stop working you still need a cable for sDV from what i understand. And i dont think tis anything we currently have to worry about as Canadian Cable providers are decades in the past. that said Who really knows. 
AS far as cable card goes mine works flawlessly. No issues currently.
I think the SDV if it comes will strictly be for premium on demand content.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I cannot seem to get a CableCARD to work for any length of time on my Premier XL. After a while they start throwing CableCARD error 161-11 (I think that's the number). Sometimes simply tuning to a lower broadcast channel will get by the error and have no problems but other times it takes a restart to watch TV uninterrupted. This is the second card. Is the CableCARD just a POS or am I just having a streak of bad luck with them?
> 
> Tom


I think you may have to call Tivo for that. But it sounds like from what i have seen on this forum and improper pairing but thats just a guess


----------



## Kryspy (Jun 15, 2011)

JACKASTOR,

I was just going by what alexhaj had stated that National Geographics HD didn't work and was a SDV channel.

Kryspy


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Kryspy said:


> JACKASTOR,
> 
> I was just going by what alexhaj had stated that National Geographics HD didn't work and was a SDV channel.
> 
> Kryspy


I am preety certain that his issue is just needing to have the channels activated by cogeco. I had my card activated and if they dont authorize HD you dont get it. The card is recognized on their system as a STB box one way (motorolla 2000). One way because the Host Tivo does not support 2 way comunications. So once I had the the card activated I waited with the rep while we went through all the channles one by one to ensure that the channels i had were activated. Some were and some were not. Once it was done It works great. That said I am not an expert by far and my experiance doest not make what I say fact, it is just my observations on things....

At any rate thats what discussion is about.

regards

jack


----------



## Kryspy (Jun 15, 2011)

Not enough posts yet to respond to your PM.... Thanks Jack

Kryspy


----------



## kurtcarter (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello Gentlemen,

Thank you, Jack Astor, and others for the fine work you've done on something I've been trying to get done for a while, that is use Tivo Premiere with Cogeco cable. I'm in Kingston and want to use TIVO but I stopped because Cogeco told me that they would not activate under any circumstances. I'm a bit nervous about trying it if it's not going to work so is there any way we can find out how many others are out there like you Jack in different areas so I can be sure its going to work?

I'm not sure where you're located so that would help to know a lot. I'm willing to go ahead with it but I don't want to spend the money on Tivo and not have it work.

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## alexhaj (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes it took a bit on convincing to get Cogeco to activate it initially. When you give them the serial number for the Motorol M-cipher card, as soon as they hear MA they say its not valid. All Moto M cards start with MA. I had to speak with a manager who kept going back to the engineers and kept telling me it would not work. Finally I got him to "just try it" and sure enough it worked. 

The next day when I tried to activate my brother's card it was much easier since I just referred them to my account so that they could see that a box with an M followed by an A was working on their system.

The only way to future proof this is to get cogeco on the tuning adapter bandwagon. 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Mangotangoe (Sep 16, 2011)

Two calls later and no luck getting Cogeco to activate my setup.
Not sure what to do...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Mangotangoe said:


> Two calls later and no luck getting Cogeco to activate my setup.
> Not sure what to do...


First off what cable card did you buy? IF you bought any cable card other then a Motorolla card you will not get it to work. Second you dont need to tell them its a tivo they dont need to know, All you need to do is tell them the box is a dct 2000. You give them the UA number. They may tell you its not the right number but insist they try, in the long run it will prove them right or wrong. No harm in trying as it does not impact the system any way. You can not do VOD as its not compatible. No loss there as its a money pit for you and a money maker for them. Once the unit is activated your good to go. It took seven calls. Insist on speaking to a supervisor. When they dont transfer you ask them did you understand me when I asked to speak to a supervisor. When they say yes, ask them if you understood my, could you please tell me why I am still speaking to you if you understood my request? That usually shuts them up really quick. And bottom line trying to activate your equipment is no harm to the system bottom line is it will work or wont. I do know that the only cable card that will work is motorolla as they allready have the system in place.

here is a link to the card that definatly will work

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Motorola-M-C...072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563a330ac0

Good luck be presistant. Like I said no harm no foul If you look up this card on the net it will tell you that it is compatible as a dct2000 stb motorolla.. its esentially in all their machines any way. Thats why that slot is on the back of all the boxes built by motorolla.

good luck


----------



## Mangotangoe (Sep 16, 2011)

OK... two more calls into Cogeco.
Yes, using a moto M card
Told them that I wanted to activate a dct2000 box, finally was told that the Motorola S/N of MA.... is probably not valid and it should read M4.... He left me on hold to try, I assumed I would then have to ask him to at least try the MA number. However, he comes back says system accepted both the M4 serial and my UA number. All my channels except my HD are now working.
Guess I need to call back again and try to convince them to turn on these HD channels on this dct2000 SD box ???
Getting closer. Thanks for the help...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Mangotangoe said:


> OK... two more calls into Cogeco.
> Yes, using a moto M card
> Told them that I wanted to activate a dct2000 box, finally was told that the Motorola S/N of MA.... is probably not valid and it should read M4.... He left me on hold to try, I assumed I would then have to ask him to at least try the MA number. However, he comes back says system accepted both the M4 serial and my UA number. All my channels except my HD are now working.
> Guess I need to call back again and try to convince them to turn on these HD channels on this dct2000 SD box ???
> Getting closer. Thanks for the help...


The Hd channels are not active because he did not turn them on.
Calll them back they will turn them on. Also tell the girl it is a oneway communication system, They set them up slightly dif. The tivo is not able to communicate back with the cable head hence why we dont have VOD on tivo. Once you call them back they will throw the switch it takes like 30 secs to do. 
Good luck, Its like pulling teeth with these guys not because they dont want to be helpfull but because they are ignorant of their technology. Oh yeah if you ever replace your tivo box, because of an upgrade or hardware failure the card is not paired to tivo so you can swap it accross to any cable card device from the the comptur to the new 6 tuner tivo... but upgrading to the new tivo would result in you loosing the over the air digital capabilities we have:
Once you get your channels sorted ask them to tell you the channels you are able to recieve and select the ones you can and deselect the ones you dont. Thats the nicest thing about tivo no clutter on the guide for channels you dont want to see or get... I for instnace have my lower def deslected so i get my hdd listed instead. only the channels that are duped hd and sd.

good luck

jack


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I cannot seem to get a CableCARD to work for any length of time on my Premier XL. After a while they start throwing CableCARD error 161-11 (I think that's the number). Sometimes simply tuning to a lower broadcast channel will get by the error and have no problems but other times it takes a restart to watch TV uninterrupted. This is the second card. Is the CableCARD just a POS or am I just having a streak of bad luck with them?
> 
> Tom


Dont know but I suspect that it could be improper pairing on your end. In canada they dont pair the card so its not issue here.


----------



## Mangotangoe (Sep 16, 2011)

Just sat down to watch tv on the Tivo and all my HD channels are now active.
Need to check each one, however at first glance everything seems to be working perfectly.
This is fantastic... I've so missed using a Tivo.
Now to get an antenna setup for OTA


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Lucky.

Shaw has explicitly denied CableCARD support, and refuses to activate any non-Shaw-purchased equipment. (I think this is true for Rogers as well).

It would be nice they would get a clue and let us use customer equipment. But our CRTC is unlike the FCC and is basically in the pockets of big telecoms.

Oh yeah. Shaw is getting rid of everything but basic cable on analog.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Worf said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Shaw has explicitly denied CableCARD support, and refuses to activate any non-Shaw-purchased equipment. (I think this is true for Rogers as well).
> 
> ...


Shaw will activate your cable card. Again it has to be a motorola media chipher card. You just have to be presistant. Also they dont need to know its a tivo.


----------



## Mangotangoe (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, upon further checking I am not receiving all of my subscribed HD channels. Call into my provider and they are adamant that I am not receiving any HD channels and will not reactivate the missing channels. All they see/know is that I have a dct2000 receiver.
I've been reading that the serial number is irrelevant to the successful activation, thus the M4 serial input for my receiver works. Could I simply insist that the receiver is not a dct2000 but a dct6400. Think they could tell the difference?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

So what do these cards look like? If I can get digital on my S3, I'd be very interested... but I have no idea what to even look for on eBay.

I'd probably go with one (the S3s can't handle M-Stream card, but I think they can use it as a single stream).

Edit: Model numbers would be good too - I honestly have no idea what they look like, and I know eBay descriptions can be misleading (whether accidental or on purpose...).


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Worf said:


> So what do these cards look like? If I can get digital on my S3, I'd be very interested... but I have no idea what to even look for on eBay.
> 
> I'd probably go with one (the S3s can't handle M-Stream card, but I think they can use it as a single stream).
> 
> Edit: Model numbers would be good too - I honestly have no idea what they look like, and I know eBay descriptions can be misleading (whether accidental or on purpose...).


You will need two of them to get the dual channel ability

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Motorola-M-Ca...item563a330ac0

thats the link to them on ebay.. BTW discuss shipping with them your only looking at under 3.00 dollars united states postal cost. for two cards. My cards came in a bubble envelope cleared customs... they were only 34 dollars in total cost. Dont know if you have to pay any brokerage fees but thinking not as they were in an envelope.

Good luck.
jack


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Mangotangoe said:


> Well, upon further checking I am not receiving all of my subscribed HD channels. Call into my provider and they are adamant that I am not receiving any HD channels and will not reactivate the missing channels. All they see/know is that I have a dct2000 receiver.
> I've been reading that the serial number is irrelevant to the successful activation, thus the M4 serial input for my receiver works. Could I simply insist that the receiver is not a dct2000 but a dct6400. Think they could tell the difference?


hope you called cogeco. If you did they will turn on the the channels you get. They will do it. It doesnt matter what the box is . They can turn on all the channels you get, if the box can handle the hidef then they will show. THey have to authorize the channels for the box. Once they do that it will be fine.

good luck

jack


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

JACKASTOR said:


> You will need two of them to get the dual channel ability
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Motorola-M-Ca...item563a330ac0
> 
> ...


Great, thanks!

In general, items under $20 don't get charged taxes, and if it comes through the mail, Canada Post charges $5 or $8 (express mail), making it one of the cheapest around. Though, unlike UPS or FedEx, Canada Post doesn't always charge taxes - sometimes you're lucky, sometimes not. Depends on the Customs agent, I guess. (FedEx, UPS have some lackey filling in some form and submitting it to Customs, so they're not obligated to pay taxes).

The cheaper the item, the less likely taxes will be charged (paperwork, you know?).

I'll probably get two and activate one - Shaw charges per "box" so a single stream tuner is at a slight disadvantage.

Edit: Do you have the seller's name? The link points to a removed auction.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Bump - anyone got the fixed link?


----------



## Mangotangoe (Sep 16, 2011)

The M-Card I purchased was from Ebay Member red17273, $20 shipped.
However, he/she doesn't have any listed right now.
A quick search for Motorola M-Card comes up with many others available.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Great, thanks.

Is there a model number or something I should look for?


----------



## Mangotangoe (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you find a M card yet? Keep this thread updated with your activation experience with the cable co.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Still hunting for an M-Card at the moment. Work has been a bit hectic with an office move which means receiving packages there is difficult, but hopefully I'll start searching soon once things settle down again.

The other issue is Shaw's customer support line currently has a wait time of roughly... FOUR+ hours. (!!!)


----------



## annavogelgm (Sep 27, 2011)

So I currently accept Cogeco for internet and buzz and Shaw Direct for TV and accept been advertent a about-face to Cogeco Cable TV.

I wish to accomplish abiding I get this correct. If and if Cogeco changes over to SDV does that beggarly that cablecard with a TIVO will cease to accept channels after this MTR700 affability adapter?

I would acquiescently about-face from Shaw Direct to Cogeco + TIVO if possible. Not abiding Cogeco would wish to lose a amateur play chump over activating a cablecard.


----------



## chudsmith (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys I have a TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder, and Im curious if the Motorola M-Card will work with this unit.
I wasnt able to find who the manufacturer of my model was.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## DBC944 (Jul 3, 2004)

Jack I had the original series 1 Tivo and then a SAT T60 Directv Tivo. They recorded with the 'flags' in the overscan area rather than the stupid boxes we have here that just use time. So if a program ran long or the start was delayed Tivo read the **** and recorded the entire show correctly. In your Cogeco system are you still limited by the dumb Cogeco system?

I am really interested in getting Tivo again and I'm in Burlington on Cogeco.

Bill


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

chudsmith said:


> Hey guys I have a TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder, and Im curious if the Motorola M-Card will work with this unit.
> I wasnt able to find who the manufacturer of my model was.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Absolutly it will work, its compatible as dct 2000 box.
You can actually tell them its a high def box but pick one of the motorolla hd ones ..

ok peace


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

DBC944 said:


> Jack I had the original series 1 Tivo and then a SAT T60 Directv Tivo. They recorded with the 'flags' in the overscan area rather than the stupid boxes we have here that just use time. So if a program ran long or the start was delayed Tivo read the **** and recorded the entire show correctly. In your Cogeco system are you still limited by the dumb Cogeco system?
> 
> I am really interested in getting Tivo again and I'm in Burlington on Cogeco.
> 
> Bill


Dont know if it has or not. I think its the same old same old cogeco.


----------



## shparson (Jan 4, 2012)

So Cogeco has made the jump to Switched Digital Video in my area so I am wondering if it is worth the while making the jump to TIVO now?

What would happen if I got a "Tuning Adapter" and connected it to the TIVO. Does Cogeco need to know? Is there anyway they could make it work?

I am desperate to make this work as I LOVE TIVO and would do anything to get HD TIVO working here in Canada.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

shparson said:


> So Cogeco has made the jump to Switched Digital Video in my area so I am wondering if it is worth the while making the jump to TIVO now?
> 
> What would happen if I got a "Tuning Adapter" and connected it to the TIVO. Does Cogeco need to know? Is there anyway they could make it work?
> 
> I am desperate to make this work as I LOVE TIVO and would do anything to get HD TIVO working here in Canada.


Not sure but the channels that are there using svd are not that much to make a dif, although I do not get amc 189 because of it.

I dont know how the svd works or if it needs to be activated.


----------



## fraisa (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay i am getting the clear qam channels in on my tivo but they have no info on the guide
was told i need a cable card but i have cogeco and they said they dont support cards
I have no problem fighting to get a card activated
If i get a card what card do i need?
and what package should i sub too?
do you get all hd channels in?

and when you make the call into cogeco what has been the best speech to give that gets results 
thanks


----------



## teakitty (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I've run into an unfortunate update to the battle.

After finding Jackastor's original explanation last year, we were able to successfully hook up our first Tivo premiere. It did take some talking, but the tech finally input the numbers & it worked. Tivo *love*

Now, fast forward 12 months to this evening. Our older tivo box subscription was up so we grabbed a 2nd premiere off ebay. Set it up, cable card installed, everything great, ready to roll. Called up Cogeco & now we've hit the brick wall. 
It sounds like the cogeco programmers have formatted the entry screens so that the Tivo numbers will not fit. (number where letter should be, etc.)
Aaarghh!

Time to write some letters to the CRTC about the monopoly.


----------



## shparson (Jan 4, 2012)

I am trying to activate a Cablecard in Canada on Cogeco as well.

Question 1: Does your setup still work?
Question 2: They always keep blocking me no the 'serial number' starting with "MA" and not "M4". As my Cablecard serial number starts with "MA".

Did you convince them to take the MA serial number or did you just say the serial number started with M4 instead?
Many thanks,


----------



## robporetti (Sep 22, 2013)

I realize this is an old thread - but as this is the only one talking about successful cable card usage in Canada - and in particular with Cogeco in Southern Ontario... I have no choice.

Are folks that have posted successful implementations, still using their cable card systems today?

If they are I'd like to give it a shot...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

teakitty said:


> Hi, I've run into an unfortunate update to the battle.
> 
> After finding Jackastor's original explanation last year, we were able to successfully hook up our first Tivo premiere. It did take some talking, but the tech finally input the numbers & it worked. Tivo *love*
> 
> ...


The Cable card you have from your old box will work. just swap it out. you don't need to activate it again. IF you do u just go to your cable account and do it yourself.

regards

Jack


----------



## cectech (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello two years later. I'm out west in AB, dealing with Shaw. They say they do not sell or rent cable cards and cannot activate a card if I got one as it is tied to the pvrs they provide. I get this is probably a textbook answer so I am looking at cards on ebay. I see the UA numbers are 16 digits. Is this OK?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

cectech said:


> Hello two years later. I'm out west in AB, dealing with Shaw. They say they do not sell or rent cable cards and cannot activate a card if I got one as it is tied to the pvrs they provide. I get this is probably a textbook answer so I am looking at cards on ebay. I see the UA numbers are 16 digits. Is this OK?


The card you must buy must b Motorola brand. Then you must lie and say it is a hd Motorola box. Just don't mention TiVo at any point. U may need the Motorola sdv tuner for the side bands. But that matches up to the small Motorola tuner u get from shaw. The trick to activating this is just to treat it like the real tuner that shaw provides. This can b bought on eBay as well. Get only after you get your cable card activated. No sense wasting money until u do. The sdv tuner is required for all your cable Channels to come in. Now on demand channels may or may not work if you can request from the website. Direct request from the box will not work as TiVo does not support that. Interesting Segway here, cogeco is offer TiVo roamio as its multi room option! Slightly moded cogeco version of TiVo which includes on demand from the TiVo

Regards

Jack


----------



## cectech (Nov 17, 2014)

OK I will do this and keep you posted of the fun.  Check back in a week or so.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

So TiVo has guide data for Canadian cable channels? That's awesome that you got it working!


----------



## cectech (Nov 17, 2014)

OK I just got the card finally. I'll keep you posted


----------



## cectech (Nov 17, 2014)

OK issue now is I call in and say hey I have a motorolo box and M number. The motorola cable card is MA04xxxxxxxx They keep saying they wand M1 or M9 second character should be a number. I had one girl enter it anyway and says it shows up as not one of their systems. How do you get around that?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Canada's in the dark ages.

The M1/M9 number they request is the "Host ID" number - practially all Canadian companies only support their own units now and they use the Host ID field to bring up all the other numbers including the other two numbers ( M-Card SN and UA ) because those units are tied to only those cards.

The US is going that way if CableCARD is gone. Every provider only supporting their own boxes and no one else's. Sure you can buy your own, but it's only good on their system as no one else will activate out-of-system units.

Edit: Host ID on Motorola boxes used start with M1 or M9. Moto cablecards are MA.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Worf said:


> Canada's in the dark ages.
> The US is going that way if CableCARD is gone. Every provider only supporting their own boxes and no one else's. Sure you can buy your own, but it's only good on their system as no one else will activate out-of-system units.
> 
> Edit: Host ID on Motorola boxes used start with M1 or M9. Moto cablecards are MA.


The help sheet that my cable company hands out with the card for self-installs has MA already printed on it. Now I know why. Thanks.


----------



## cectech (Nov 17, 2014)

.


----------



## cectech (Nov 17, 2014)

So Guess I'm giving in and buying a Shaw PVR. Here is what happens when you ***** to the CRTC.

Thank you for contacting the CRTC on December 12th about Shaw Cable not permitting you to use your own DVR such as TiVo.

The CRTC does not regulate the rates or day-to-day operations such as billing, quality of service and customers relations of TV service providers. Decisions about what technologies to develop, adopt and market are made by the companies operating in the marketplace. The CRTC does not approve the technologies which support their services, nor does it generally form a view about technology capabilities. Essentially, it takes a "technology neutral" approach to the exercise of its powers wherever possible.

The CRTC is currently reviewing a wide range of issues about Canada's TV system to ensure it meets the current and future needs of Canadians.

In October 2013, the CRTC launched "Let's Talk TV: A Conversation with Canadians", inviting Canadians to share their views online, fill out an interactive questionnaire based on the views that had been expressed, and comment on a working document published for discussion at the public hearing which was held from September 8 to 19, 2014. Canadians were also invited to continue the discussion by posting comments throughout the public hearing.

The proceedings have now closed. The CRTC is studying all of the comments and submissions. The full record of the proceeding, including thousands of comments received from Canadians, is available at: http://www.crtc.gc.ca/talktv

I hope you find this information helpful.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, Shaw will refuse to activate any non-Shaw sold box. This was just before they went from integrated security to CableCARD boxes - if the non-Shaw box was activated prior on Shaw, they will allow reactivations of it, but new boxes they don't know about will not be activated.

This wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't for the fact the boxes are from the stone ages in every way.

Personally, I have a Series 2 DT hooked to a Shaw SD box and a Windows Media Center box hooked to a HD box. The WMC PC has a Hauppage Collossus HD capture card on it and uses an IR blaster to control the Shaw box.


----------



## cectech (Nov 17, 2014)

At some point Worf, I have to stand back and think about how ridiculous things are to try and press on. This unit attached to that unit to control this other unit.

I just want a device with HD menus to record tv shows, allow me to start a minute early and record a minute late, have netflix and hulu.

I have not messed with the minute early and late thing on this Shaw PVR. But it does have HD menus, it does not have netflix or hulu but the only way you can get hulu to work in canada i know of is on a wii u or phone, tablet, pc, laptop. If you try to broadcast that to your tv on a google chrome it won't wotk, it knows your in Canada and you can't change the DNS on a chrome. You go to blockless.com and get a US DNS then plug that in to devices. But chrome is the bottleneck. If you use the Wii U hulu app, it works fine. I tried the WD box (like Roku) and e hulu app poofed when I fired it up in Canada and have not seen it since.

In some ways I feel much happier about being back in Canada. But when it comes to TV and some internet things, it annoys me.


----------



## cectech (Nov 17, 2014)

It's interesting, the new cable box they brought over clearly has the exact same cable card in it that i bought on ebay. Anyone ever tried taking it out and putting it in a tivo?Putting your ebay one in the shaw unit?

I don't want to fry anything but would love to experiment.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Well, the problem with the Shaw boxes is well, they date from the mid 00's and have all the same problems that all cablebox DVRs have, including forgetting to record, stalling and becoming absolutely useless after a power outage. 

WMC gives me the padding controls, I can use my VPN to get my Hulu and (US) Netflix and (US) CBS and other programming, etc.

OF course, I use VPN, you can use unblock-us and other services that work too via DNS redirects.

As for using the Shaw CableCARD, I don't know. It's a Motorola CableCARD because Shaw uses the Motorola system and not CIsco/Scientific Atlanta. It may work, it may not, I can't really give you an answer because there are way too many modes.

Give it a try - doesn't really matter if you screw up the box - just don't say you were experimenting with the CableCARD.


----------



## Jethroh (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone able to use Tivo with Cable Card on Shaw lately?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------

